#    1
! ! !   -    1?    !!!!   !!!  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:  !     ! !!!! :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## ()

www.gnivc.ru  ,      ,         www.nalog.ru.      - 4,   1  3- ,     .

----------


## BorisG

*()*, 1C ""     :Wink:

----------

,      1:. 
    1:
 .

----------


## Maki

?

----------


## ValeraH

:
http://mista.ru/articles1c/kladr.htm

----------


## BorisG

*ValeraH*,       ** .  ,      .
        1,           , ,  ,    .

----------


## ValeraH

*BorisG*,   :



> 1?


       ,  "   "    4  9-.      .
        .

----------

ValeraH ,  ,    ....    ,  -    ....

----------

-    -  ?
  gnivc.ru, ,  1  ,  .   ...       - ?   :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

**,  ,  1 **     ,  , .  #3.

----------


## Jinah

> ValeraH ,  ,    ....    ,  -    ....


    , -  :Smilie: .
"" - ""
1.      
"E:\_1C_\_KLADR_",
_ \_1\ -      1    ( ,     - ,   ;  KLADR-     )._
  .
2.      
"%ProgramFiles%\WinRar\WinRar.exe" e "C:\_tmp_\BASE.ARJ" "E:\_1C_\_KLADR_",
_C:\_tmp_\BASE.ARJ-  ,       ,       -,  ,        ;  E:\_1C_\_KLADR_ - .  1_
  .

, -   ,     :Smilie:

----------

,    ....
  1     c:/progam files/1cv77
       ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

(. #2)    ,  ,    -  ,        :Frown:   :yes:   :Frown: 
         (   ,    ,    ,  !!!!  ,  ,     -2    1!).
http://www.gnivc.ru/document.asp?id=80 ?????????

----------

> 


  ,   ,      base.arj  base.a06     arj.   :Smilie:

----------

!      ,     !!!!

----------


## 1C



----------


## BorisG

* 1C*, , , ...      ...         :Frown: 
----------------
"...  ,    ,     : " "... () . ...

----------

1: 7.7       ?  ,    ...

----------


## Fosihas

- ....

----------


## scif

. 1  7,7 sql  ,  !!!!

----------


## djmix777

!     1 7.7,  dbf.
  ,   



   ,  ,     11   ,  (

  ,           ?

----------

2003

----------


## djmix777

...          1
  ,         ,   :Frown:

----------

www gnivc ru/Document.aspx?id=80

----------


## djmix777

!   :Big Grin:

----------


## tcherri

!   1 7.7.   .   "",  "".   1 7.7       .   1 8.1. -      ,  ,           ?

----------


## buxgalter

, !
  , .  , 1     ..,    ,     .
 -    .   .
    .    .     ???

----------

2003

----------


## buxgalter

!

----------


## buxgalter

-  . 
 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> -  . 
>  ?


 ,  ?

----------

-

----------



----------


## lapa0403

"  " ?

----------

,  ,  ,

----------


## lapa0403

, ..    ,   .      :Frown:

----------


## buxgalter

.   .
    ,     .       ...   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## buxgalter

,      :Embarrassment:

----------

-...

----------

,

----------


## buxgalter

!!!
 !

 !!!

----------


## Swetlana69

-!     ,  ,   -   ,  ,  Kladrs.exe,   1   (),  1.6 (1.6.18.2),   ,    " "  : 
    !

 :
D:\\doma.dbf
    !

 :
D:\\socrbase.dbf
    !

   .  !
     01  
  ?    ?

----------

(   )          base arj  base a08
www . gnivc . ru/Document . aspx?id=80

   Kladrs exe
 ,   kladr

----------


## mangust4

> -!     ,  ,   -   ,  ,  Kladrs.exe,   1   (),  1.6 (1.6.18.2),   ,    " "  : 
>     !
> 
>  :
> D:\\doma.dbf
>     !
> 
>  :
> D:\\socrbase.dbf
> ...


http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...80%D0%BE%D0%B2

----------


## Jktus

:Frown: 
   .  !
     01  
     01  
     01  
   .
    ?

----------


## BuhRu

() 

        () 

http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1571

----------

